# wild/rough sea ?



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

i want to go down to the sea again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
want to park near enough to see the waves, but not get wet, stay dry,
we have a few days before peterborough, so any ideas, 
would be great, sorry ran out of rhyme,
actually we will have 6 days, we are in hants, thanks guys'n'gals


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Try the Suffolk coast, unspoiled and passed by by most folks .. Aldeburgh is one of our fav. places..


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It was certainly wild on the South coast at the weekend. Pictures of Bridport and Poole, both places in MHF site directory. Could always go there before shooting up M3 to Peterborough, if you're in Hants already.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-115361.html#115361

Dave


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

poole is for parents in law, and hm yes it was very nice and wild, sat before mothersday


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We go along with Aldburgh, best fish and chips in the country but expect the queue to be at least 20-30 yards long! Sat on the sea wall they're a feast fit for a king! Orford Ness, Southwold and Dunwich are a joy and all within easy reach.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

yes but can you sit in the van and see the sea, and eat fish'n'chips in the warm, and watch big breakers, and stuff..................................


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Raine said:


> yes but can you sit in the van and see the sea, and eat fish'n'chips in the warm, and watch big breakers, and stuff..................................


Yes, right on the beach.. on top of the sea wall


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

and is ther e a camp site near there, and how do you get there? thanks


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

ah hm! so how do i find this WOW place, or are you keeping it a secret so you can have all thefish&chips? ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Raine.. sorry to keep you in suspenders :lol: :lol:

Here we go .....

Multimap link>>Aldeburgh<<

Drive into Aldeburgh on the A1094, turn right at the main st. follow the road until you reach the beach, you can drive up onto the sea wall and wild camp, always several motorhomes there. You can get water at the town car park toilets or from the yacht marina by the beach. 
Or , turn left and there is a camp site about 1/2ml on the left, opposite the beach car park..


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A favorite haunt of mine when project manager for jobs on Orfordness and Southwold lighthouses. Make sure you visit Southwold if only for the Adnams beer. Broadside tastes good anywhere but it is especially nice in the Sole Bay inn, just head for the lighthouse, its next door. Which I always found most convenient.


Regards Frank


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks sallytraffic but where is it?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

emm ..look at the post before Frank's .. :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

OK OK, i'm not a mind reader and had no idea you were both talking about the same place, u is just trying to confuse me so i don't get there and eat all the chips i knows tha know


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Raine I assumed (always a poor assumption) that you had a paper map to hand and would realise that I wasn't taking you too far from Aldeburgh.

Its a pretty coastline and apart from Sizewell Nuclear Power station fairly accessible. I also noticed a few places where wildcamping might be tolerated but haven't done it myself.


Regards Frank


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks frank!


----------

